# A question about health care



## rax88 (Jan 29, 2010)

I currently see a psychiatrist for clinical depression. I see him once a month to have a new prescription filled out. The visits are paid for out of the family health insurance and I pay for the medication myself.

What is the system in Canada? I have asked my psychiatrist and he said he would write a covering letter, stating what medication I am taking as well as his credentials and contact details, which I can then pass on to a psychiatrist in CA once I move. Does anyone know what else I will require to bring with me, in relation to this issue?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Ask for the generic name of the drug not the marketing name.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

rax88 said:


> I currently see a psychiatrist for clinical depression. I see him once a month to have a new prescription filled out. The visits are paid for out of the family health insurance and I pay for the medication myself.
> 
> What is the system in Canada? I have asked my psychiatrist and he said he would write a covering letter, stating what medication I am taking as well as his credentials and contact details, which I can then pass on to a psychiatrist in CA once I move. Does anyone know what else I will require to bring with me, in relation to this issue?


What Province are you going to live in and have you passed the medical/received a visa? Canada has a universal health system managed Provincially, but for new immigrants in most Provinces there is a three month waiting period between arrival and it taking effect.
You would need to be referred to a psychiatrist by a MD and the cost would be covered by the health system. Drugs are not covered and would be for your account.


----------



## rax88 (Jan 29, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> What Province are you going to live in and have you passed the medical/received a visa? Canada has a universal health system managed Provincially, but for new immigrants in most Provinces there is a three month waiting period between arrival and it taking effect.
> You would need to be referred to a psychiatrist by a MD and the cost would be covered by the health system. Drugs are not covered and would be for your account.


Probably BC though the final decision has not been made yet.


----------

